# [GAME][FREE] Car Soccer 3D



## Deleted (Feb 24, 2012)

*Car Soccer 3D* is an innovative soccer game. Basically what you have to do is scoring in your opponent's goal to win the match.
The huge difference between Car Soccer 3D and the usual soccer games is that here you will drive a car instead of a human player!
When you are near to the ball your car the ball will automatically go after you and will stay in front of your car until your speed is good enought not to let the ball go elsewhere.
When the magnet is active the ball will become red. When the goal is very far, you can use your built in rocket launcher to hit the ball and score a goal. 
You also have a NOS (N2O) limited feature that will dramatically improve your speed, that's the turbo feature!
Will you be able to get to the top of the leaderoard? Install HeyZap to join the best player in the leaderboard.
The car is not fast enough? Not a problem, win some virtual cash and unlock all the cars. Remember, last car is insanely fast!

*FEATURES:*
N2O Turbo;
Rockets;
Drift;
AI controlled cars;
Garage;
10 Cars;
Online Leaderboard.

*VIDEO:*





*DOWNLOAD:*
CAR SOCCER 3D - PLAY STORE


----------

